# The NFAA Magazine NEEDS great content



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Griv*

Glad to see you take the bull by the horns to get the NFAA magazine where it
should be. Not the right time of year right now but a lot of people would benefit from field bow tuning and how to techniques to improve field scores
specifically. There is precious little info in print about learning the tricks and
tips for field and what better place than the NFieldAA magazine.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great job GRIV 

Man I have a ton of pics from Outdoor Nationals....but too late now :doh:


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great job GRIV
> 
> Man I have a ton of pics from Outdoor Nationals....but too late now :doh:


It's never too late. I can use those photos anytime as color in people's articles. Send them to me. And, you are a good writer too... Write something up!


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

You can use my stuff if you want. I am sure more will see it in the mag. Let me know and I will go over it and do some editing.

It might be useful for indoor coming up.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great job GRIV
> 
> Man I have a ton of pics from Outdoor Nationals....but too late now :doh:





The Swami said:


> You can use my stuff if you want. I am sure more will see it in the mag. Let me know and I will go over it and do some editing.
> 
> It might be useful for indoor coming up.


Great! send your submissions to [email protected] and be sure to include a short byline about yourself as an introduction to the readers.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I could try to come up with something Griv. Let me think about what that would be and I'll PM you or hit you on FB.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot all about sending you pics GRIV :doh: I will get you what I have shortly


----------

